# rhinestone body art



## blingoutlet (Jul 8, 2011)

so im trying to make rhinestone body art and im trying to figure out what is the best for heat transfer. I want to heat transfer the rhinestones to a media that all ready has the sticky on the back side. Anyone ever try this or know who to contact?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Almost any of us who have rhinestone system can do this. Find some one near you or post your location. Or you canout source to a major provider


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe it is late but I am confused. You want to put rhinestones on a human body? Or are you talking about an art style? A decal for a vehicle or other substrate? Sorry, but it has been a long day.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

jean518 said:


> Maybe it is late but I am confused. You want to put rhinestones on a human body? Or are you talking about an art style? A decal for a vehicle or other substrate? Sorry, but it has been a long day.


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

jean518 said:


> Maybe it is late but I am confused. You want to put rhinestones on a human body? Or are you talking about an art style? A decal for a vehicle or other substrate? Sorry, but it has been a long day.


There are people out there doing this as human body art. I've been trying to figure out what they are using.. Haven't quite got it yet.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they using some sort of adhesive backed mylar to stick to the skin or are they using nonglue backed rhinestones and a body safe glue? I can't see an adhesive backed mylar staying on for more than a few hours and removal being a bit painful. Glue would last a little longer just not sure what kind would be skin safe except for Elmer's! Surely they are not having earring type studs implanted! Maybe the rhinestones/studs are adhered to a skin toned fabric like some of the ice skaters etc use. I don't know. Just never entered into my mindset.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found this by googling. No source for the stuff just predone ones. Swarovski makes them. Check out crystalbodytattoos.com. 


First, determine a good spot to place the tattoo.

Clean the area with soap and water - or alcohol - and throughly dry the area. The application area MUST be clean and dry.

Carefully peel off the the crystals from the backing, making certain that all crystals stick to the clear sheet. If any of the crystals stick to the white backing, just firmly re-press and peel again. Press tattoo firmly against skin, and hold for 10-15 seconds to allow the adhesive to "warm up."

Carefully peel off the sheet making sure that each crystal stays on the skin. Then, after removing the clear sheet, firmly press on the crystals once again to insure they are firmly applied to the skin.

The adhesive on the Swarovski Crystal used has been specifically developed (and is dermatologist approved) for the temporary application on human skin. Swarovski Crystal Tattoos can last a few days and are waterproof, however, that is dependent on the application (i.e. proper preparation of the surface), the location applied and the after care. Please note, these are not meant or designed to stay on for days on end... they are great sparkle for that special occasion or event.

Crystals can also be reused, and if additional adhesive is needed we recommend purchasing eyelash adhesive, bindi glue or spirit gum.

If you use any body lotions or creams, do not apply them to the tattoo, as it may come off inadvertently.

To remove - simply gently peel off the skin.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds to me like they are using the flat backs without adhesive and then applying one of the adhesive listed above and just putting on your skin as advised. I may be wrong but that is what I am getting out of reading this.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

One of the sites said they can be purchased with a special glue back that is evidently activated by body temp. They also had a glue to use if needed.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I suffered through watching one of these "Housewife of ... " programs because one of them was going to show her line of swarovski body crystal line. I did some googling and it seems as if these crystal tattoos are coming out of India. I can't find anything more specific. I would like to know more about the process and glue. Each site indicates it's non-toxic adhesive, such as eyelash adhesive. I am curious to know more.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

How to Apply Your Crystal Body Tattoos
Swarovski Crystal Tattoos, Rhinestone Body Jewel Tattoos,Vajazzle Crystals and Body Glitter


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the link does not work, try crystalbodytattoos.com


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never tried this out personally but I've been told that the Rhinestone Stick Ons material from rhinestonedesignz.com works too.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

After creating the body art design (using flatbacks I'm assuming), you would lift with the transfer tape... then what do you think happens next? Does the "glue" get applied to the back of the stones, then the transfer backing is placed onto the glue? 
When the customer gets the crystal tattoo, they peel the backing off ... places the art to her cleaned skin letting the body heat activate the glue so the art sticks? 
I've read some of these are re-usable. I wonder how they are removed from the body or maybe there is a non-transparent transfer material that is applied. Oh heck, I'm going to have to buy some now ... I've got a lot of questions about them.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm guessing you have it correct Sandra. As far as how they are removed from the body, I would think you would just take the transfer tape and stick it back on the design on the skin and peel it back off. Then put the backing back on transfer and store. Then next time you just reapply the same way. Once it has a hard time sticking to the skin again would be when you would reapply new glue on the back of stones again. AT least that is my guess. I was thinking the same thing about having to buy some and try them. Curiosity gets the best of me sometimes!!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

crystalbodytattoos.com explains how it is done.


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

I guess no one actually figured out how to create that type of body art. Dazzling Design ( Rhinestone Tattoos Rhinestone Tattoos ) offers Rhinestone body art and it is clearly on a clear subtract. I have no idea what she is using or where to get it. I would be interested in more information on either approach. 

This is what it says - Temporary Rhinestone Tattoos 

TO USE: 
1. Determine where tattoo will be placed. If placing on skin, clean area with soap and water. Dry area where tattoo will be placed. It is important that the surface area be clean and free of body lotion. 
2. Carefully peel off white backing 
3. Press firmly on skin 
4. Gently remove clear top sheet 
5. Keep area free of lotions. Tattoo can be worn for several days. Longevity of tattoo will vary based on movement, skin type, physical activity etc. Remove promptly if skin become irritated. 
6. To remove, gently grasp one edge and peel off, as you would an adhesive bandaid. If you want to save or re-use, place clear topsheet over the top of rhinestones, and press down, then carefully peel off while holding topsheet over to keep design in it's place.


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

Interesting videos


----------



## chrio34 (Apr 19, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> There are people out there doing this as human body art. I've been trying to figure out what they are using.. Haven't quite got it yet.


Your rhinestone material wuld have to be medical double sided tape to offset perspiration etc. And the stones would only have to be Non Hot-Fix since they will be applied directly to th body tape. One company that does this very well is Xotic Eyes in Virginia. It is a fairly involved process and several machines are used like laser engravers to cut the body tape exactly.

www.xoticeyes.com


----------



## rjim (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks... looks like this is not something we can or should get into.


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I do T-shirts, glitter tattoos, and rhinestone art at sports tournaments. The glue you use to apply the rhinestones is pros aide. It's a body safe glue. Make your template when ready to use apply your pros aide to the back and presto you have a rhinestone tattoo.
Also you can put the hotfix rhinestones in the hair with just a quick tap of a flat iron.


----------



## ladyj171 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have just spoken with Swarovski on this matter. They own the patent on the pre-glued stones with body safe adhesive. You open an account with them and order directly from them for the best quality and safest glue, or you order from one of their current suppliers. The Chinese and Korean knock offs are not actually US FDA cleared for safe on skin according to the Swarovski rep so you run the risk of toxicity by applying to the skin. I have seen some say they are skin safe but now I am hesitant. Some people will say anything to make a sale. I just had a gut feeling that the Swarovski rep was being honest but he too could have been misleading to keep me in the nicer stones!

Swarovski has a minimum for custom designs but will do them happily, for both you and your customer's benefit. They have a large collection of pre-made motifs as well. For single stone placement, they have strips of stones ready to be applied in various sizes.

If you do not want to use them direct (open an account) then you have to apply the stones as said before, one at a time with a body safe glue applied just before you adhere to the body. While this works, it is very time consuming! Also, from my experience, they do not stay on as long as the pre-glued ones from Swarovski. Hence why I was inquiring about opening an account with them.

Be sure to really clean the skin well either way. I have had so many customers with either very oily skin, dirty skin, or really sweaty from the day say that their stones began to fall off in a day or two. Oily skin is no match because it will constantly regenerate natural oils but you can control dirt and moisture with alcohol prep pads.

Good luck!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Its xpel ppf. same thing as making a rhinestone car decal.
Unmatched Clarity in Paint Protection Film - XPEL XTREME Paint Protection Film
I get it wholesale.


----------

